# BMI - What's Yours?



## Fatassmelissa

http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

Just put in your height and weight in pounds (Use google if you only know in stone or kg, e.g type for example 30 stone=?lbs)

Height:5" 11
Weight:413
BMI:57.6

Underweight=Below 18.5
Normal Weight(pff)= 18.5-24.9
Overweight(getting better)= 25-29.9
Obese (better)=30+
SSBBW=40+

Mine=57.6!
Just try it and see what yours is, don't be shy!


----------



## GunnDancer

39.3! Wow I'm a big boy...lol!


----------



## Tooz

Uhm. On me (5'8), a BMI below 40 is 260 pounds.



That's not SSBBW (and I don't weigh 260).


----------



## CAMellie

63.4....holy hell! 


5'6" and 393lbs


----------



## BigCutieAriel

5'7 460 = BMI of 72.0


----------



## MissStacie

Height: 5'2"
Weight: 470lbs
BMI: 86


And, my HMO that I work for will approve me for bariatric surgery with ONLY a BMI over 30 and no comorbidities. 

I love to tell people my BMI....they always say, that can't be right.....I only laugh...

MS


----------



## Rowan

no one needs to know that about me...fat enough without placing a too fat number on it...

thanks


----------



## Zandoz

72.2...but other calculators have put me as high as 76

A couple years ago, I went to one of those health seminar, where they required everyone weigh in and have their BMI calculated. After yet another debate with the nurse, I once again had to prove them wrong. Their scale didn't go high enough, and using my last known weight, they had to go get another chart....the one they were using didn't go high enough.


----------



## Totmacher

Rowan said:


> no one needs to know that about me...fat enough without placing a too fat number on it...
> 
> thanks



Aww, *hugs*.

[edit]
31.6, btw.
[/edit]


----------



## bufbig

19.7... I'm not exactly obese...

Oh yeah, I'm 6' 0'', 145 pounds.


----------



## The Orange Mage

17.9

6' 0" and 132 lbs.

:x


----------



## Keb

5'8, I haven't weighed in for a looooong time but I estimate I'm around 330...which gives me a BMI of 50.2.

White mage crushes orange mage. (That's what I'm doing for Halloween.)


----------



## The Orange Mage

Keb said:


> 5'8, I haven't weighed in for a looooong time but I estimate I'm around 330...which gives me a BMI of 50.2.
> 
> White mage crushes orange mage. (That's what I'm doing for Halloween.)



Is that a typo, and you meant Black Mage...or should I watch my back Halloween night...?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

40.1

But I don't agree that it makes me a SSBBW for obvious reasons.


----------



## CAMellie

ScreamingChicken said:


> 40.1
> 
> But I don't agree that it makes me a SSBBW for obvious reasons.





Cause of that surgery, right?


----------



## The Orange Mage

The Orange Mage said:


> Is that a typo, and you meant Black Mage...or should I watch my back Halloween night...?



Curse you, edit time limits!

I finally got what you were saying, though. Paranoid little me though you were talking of literally crushing me or something. :doh:

Good luck with the White Mage costume though...and don't forget to show it off if there's some sort of costume pic thread next month.

*rests easy knowing that he will not be randomly crushed next month*


----------



## Sanders

6'0
283
38.4


----------



## ripley

A bazillion.


----------



## Shosh

Hey, 

Sorry but we use the metric system in Australia

Weight 92 kilograms

Height 166 

BMI 33.4



But you know what? You can be healthy outside of the recommended BMI for your personal body statistics.


Susannah


----------



## Keb

The Orange Mage said:


> Curse you, edit time limits!
> 
> I finally got what you were saying, though. Paranoid little me though you were talking of literally crushing me or something. :doh:
> 
> Good luck with the White Mage costume though...and don't forget to show it off if there's some sort of costume pic thread next month.
> 
> *rests easy knowing that he will not be randomly crushed next month*



*giggles* I actually put the one pic I have (which isn't very good) up already--I worked on it all during May and June, and it took -forever- to get the appliques right (I had to practice, too). I'll put up more pics when Halloween comes round and I can get someone to take a few -good- ones.

And no, you've nothing to worry about, I'd ask first


----------



## Fatassmelissa

great work people, keep it up!
x


----------



## HeatherBBW

Wow, I haven't checked mine in ages and the number is definitely higher.

Mine is: 93.3

I'm triple obese I guess.

You can just call me "Trips" from now on.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER

Bmi - 74.6


----------



## BigCutieCindy

I'm 94.4...that's allotta me!


----------



## Caine

wow, you ladies make me seem, insignificant

Height: 5"10.5
Weight: 198
BMI = 28


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

23.9 
Height: 6'1
Weight: 180 lbs (around)
Should I be ashamed here? LOL


----------



## Tooz

Rowan said:


> no one needs to know that about me...fat enough without placing a too fat number on it...
> 
> thanks



But don't people already KNOW you're fat? ... being self concious about BMI and yet...


oh hell, I don't know.


----------



## James

well gosh... theres a shock... BMI = 24 

I feel slightly dumb for even going to the trouble of working that out...


----------



## CrankySpice

I'm so embarassed.

My BMI is *ONLY* 50.2. 

And that's with lowering my height to 5'11" (I'm 5'11.5", usually expressed as 6 feet).

*sigh* some day, some way, I'll acheive recognized SSBBW status.


----------



## TallFatSue

Weight: 447lb (just checked on a scale in our shipping dept.)
Height: 6ft (in stocking feet)
BMI: 60.6

That scale thingy had metric too.

Weight: 203kg
Height: 183 cm
BMI: 60.6


----------



## Forrest

6 Feet 0 Inches And 260 Pounds = 35.3 BMI


----------



## _broshe_

Hmm, 6 foot, and 231 bmi of 31.3


----------



## Tooz

Also, has anyone checked and/or reported the OP's myspace? Not to be a stickler, but s/he's using images of various BBW (Largenlovely for the default pic), and I'm pretty sure s/he got no permission...


----------



## fatchicksrockuk

Also, why would someone in NY have a hotmail.co.uk email? Me is suspicious! LOL


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Being 6'6" 330 I am only 37.2


----------



## Durin

5'7"
249lbs

BMI = 39

:eat1: 

Keep up the good work folks!

:eat1:


----------



## Brainiac

5 Feet 8 Inches And 215 Pounds = 30.5 BMI :eat1:


----------



## Fatassmelissa

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Also, why would someone in NY have a hotmail.co.uk email? Me is suspicious! LOL



I used to live in the u.k till like 1 year ago and i happen to be an admirer of that particular BBW, wish she was me


----------



## Blackjack

Fatassmelissa said:


> I used to live in the u.k till like 1 year ago and i happen to be an admirer of that particular BBW, wish she was me



...Which is why it says that it's you doing modelling for a BBW site.

I call troll.


----------



## CrankySpice

Fatassmelissa said:


> I used to live in the u.k till like 1 year ago and i happen to be an admirer of that particular BBW, wish she was me



Yeah, gotta say it is totally not cool to rip off model's photos....doesn't matter if it's because you're choosing to misrepresent yourself or because you admire someone....you should totally take it down, dude.


----------



## Fatassmelissa

Blackjack said:


> ...Which is why it says that it's you doing modelling for a BBW site.
> 
> I call troll.



Ok, i get a bit carried away in my own fantasy world. I just wish i was a pretty as her i so i guess i made that a fact falsely....
Please forgive me and i've taken it down...


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Mine is 44.6


----------



## califkevin

H 6'2"
W 260
Bmi 33


----------



## electra99

I'm at a BMI of 48.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

6'5"

220

26.1

Woo?


----------



## Fatassmelissa

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> 6'5"
> 
> 220
> 
> 26.1
> 
> Woo?



Couple ten more pounds and you could say that....
x


----------



## HeatherBBW

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> 6'5"
> 
> 220
> 
> 26.1
> 
> Woo?



Hot! Tall rules


----------



## Fuzzy

Mine is a 128i, powered by a 3.0-liter, 230 horsepower inline 6-cyinder.. oh.. nevermind.. 

View attachment bmw_ultimate_attraction_med.jpg


----------



## Fatassmelissa

Fuzzy said:


> Mine is a 128i, powered by a 3.0-liter, 230 horsepower inline 6-cyinder.. oh.. nevermind..



I'm sorry, i didn't know cars had body to mass ratio...
lol
x


----------



## HeatherBBW

Fatassmelissa said:


> I'm sorry, i didn't know cars had body to mass ratio...
> lol
> x



Just a word of advice. If you are an FA who just really wants to be part of the community and talk about certain topics and fantasies and gain attention/response to your thoughts/ideas... you don't have to pretend to be a woman to do so. This only causes resentment over time when people start figuring out that they've been duped.

It's my best guest and in my mind it's pretty clear you've take on a "undercover persona" and it's not necessary. Just be yourself and people will respect you more and participate on many levels.

Just my two cents.

-Heather


----------



## daddyoh70

Not to mention, this BMI is a bunch of crap. Penn and Teller proved that in their "Bullshit" series. The site linked by the OP actually claims that BMI is a good indicator of body fat. A 6'00" 235 lb body builder with 5% body fat has the same BMI as a 6'0'' 235 lb couch potato with 21% body fat. So please, those of you that are discouraged by the BMI, don't be. And those of you who are proud of who you are................................... carry on.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

22.6...5'9 @ 153.

im hella scrawny!


----------



## Jon Blaze

ClashCityRocker said:


> 22.6...5'9 @ 153.
> 
> im hella scrawny!



5'11" and 160. 22.3... Just a little under you. Me and you got that muscle going for us though Cool Keith.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk

HeatherBBW said:


> Just a word of advice. If you are an FA who just really wants to be part of the community and talk about certain topics and fantasies and gain attention/response to your thoughts/ideas... you don't have to pretend to be a woman to do so. This only causes resentment over time when people start figuring out that they've been duped.
> 
> It's my best guest and in my mind it's pretty clear you've take on a "undercover persona" and it's not necessary. Just be yourself and people will respect you more and participate on many levels.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> -Heather



Well called, I think a few of us were thinking this!


----------



## daddyoh70

daddyoh70 said:


> Not to mention, this BMI is a bunch of crap. Penn and Teller proved that in their "Bullshit" series. The site linked by the OP actually claims that BMI is a good indicator of body fat. A 6'00" 235 lb body builder with 5% body fat has the same BMI as a 6'0'' 235 lb couch potato with 21% body fat. So please, those of you that are discouraged by the BMI, don't be. And those of you who are proud of who you are................................... carry on.




But just for the record.... I'm a 33.7


----------



## altered states

daddyoh70 said:


> Not to mention, this BMI is a bunch of crap. Penn and Teller proved that in their "Bullshit" series.



I found out I was obese (31 BMI) at the doctor's office. It was a self-diagnosis - I figured it out on a wall chart while waiting. I'm scheduled for WLS right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Suze

39.5

ok. so i'm almost supersized, and i thought i was just a plumper :huh: 

*freaked out*


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Jon Blaze said:


> 5'11" and 160. 22.3... Just a little under you. Me and you got that muscle going for us though Cool Keith.



hah mine's not muscle...it's ego.

joking, joking. it's wit. (carries a lotta weight!)


----------



## Fuzzy

No comments about my "Ultimate Attraction" photo. I'm.. crushed..


----------



## AtlasD

26.5- not high enough. It's been a struggle-


----------



## traveldude1961

38.6 pretty good


----------



## Pearlover90000

I think dudes who pretend to be female are doing us and themselves a disservice----and it's not ethical---and maybe even alittle sick---

PL





HeatherBBW said:


> Just a word of advice. If you are an FA who just really wants to be part of the community and talk about certain topics and fantasies and gain attention/response to your thoughts/ideas... you don't have to pretend to be a woman to do so. This only causes resentment over time when people start figuring out that they've been duped.
> 
> It's my best guest and in my mind it's pretty clear you've take on a "undercover persona" and it's not necessary. Just be yourself and people will respect you more and participate on many levels.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> -Heather


----------



## AnnMarie

67.8

I guess I'm only "Dubs"... 

lol


----------



## imfree

[email protected]'8"=64.9=BigDog


----------



## BigCutieSasha

65.4 baby  Its confirmed, as if it needed to be. I am a SSBBW.


----------



## bmann0413

Height: 5'11"

Weight: 240 lbs

BMI: 33.5


I will not rest until that BMI hits 90! Muahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## mango

*Height - 6'0 ft

Weight - 230 lbs

BMI - 31.2

Apparently that makes me "obese".

Feh.

 *


----------



## dreistein

I am sorry guys, i'm just not born to be too big.

Metric stats: 1,92 m

88 Kilos

BMI: 23.6


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0

6'2 228lbs. 29.3 BMI
meh... borderline obesity. Which is funny because if I flex my abs, you can see them. Go figure. My girl's is 39.3, so I guess she is only obese, if AnnMarie is "dubs" and Heather is "trips", then my girl is just "sings". sorry about the cheesyness.


----------



## Dibaby35

BMI = 31.0

Yeah so there I'm obese....and I keep on hearing I'm too skinny..HA!


----------



## Carol W.

Height: 5'5"
Weight: 438(ish)
BMI: 72.9


Yup, I'm a big old girl, all right! (and that's just fine!)


----------



## elggij

I'm 42.6, and my g/f is 4'9" and 36.9


----------



## Ash

65.5

<----fatty


----------



## BigJB1974

Mines is 39.8


----------



## Jes

mango said:


> *Height - 6'0 ft
> 
> Weight - 230 lbs
> 
> BMI - 31.2
> 
> Apparently that makes me "obese".
> 
> Feh.
> 
> *


well, we didn't want to say anything, but now that you've brought it up...


----------



## Tanicarl

mine was 40.0 
6 foot
295lbs 
guess Im obese


----------



## GPL

Ashley said:


> 65.5
> 
> <----fatty



I guess "fatty" could've been "hotty", too:wubu:


----------



## Jes

Did you tell us yours, GPL?


----------



## ashmamma84

I'll play, I'll play!!

BMI = 40.2


----------



## captaincane99

41.6 o.k. i guess


----------



## GPL

Jes said:


> Did you tell us yours, GPL?



My BMI is 28


----------



## Frankhw

H 6' 0"
W 248
bmi 33.6

My Wife

5' 4"
bmi ~ 61.8 

View attachment costumes.jpg


----------



## muthafarka2002

last time i measured my height, 7 years ago, i was 6 foot, i dont think i have grown since, i weigh between 75-80kg, so that puts my bmi at about 24, i feel small


----------



## KnottyOne

22.4, I'm tiny lol

5'6 139 lbs


----------



## Love.Metal

Ooo, ooo!! I'm jumping in!! <----[nerd.]

I'm 5'9, 150; so mine is 22.1, much lower than I thought it would be. 


...Ok, carry on.


----------



## Isa

My BMI - A fabulous 54.6!


----------



## JohnWylde

MissStacie said:


> Height: 5'2"
> Weight: 470lbs
> BMI: 86
> 
> 
> And, my HMO that I work for will approve me for bariatric surgery with ONLY a BMI over 30 and no comorbidities.
> 
> I love to tell people my BMI....they always say, that can't be right.....I only laugh...
> 
> MS




Wow Miss Stacie what magical numbers you have I love your pics and now I know what a perfect BMI and other stats are!

Please keep up the good work ... and your BMI lol.

John W

:eat2:


----------



## JohnWylde

Fatassmelissa said:


> http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/
> 
> Just put in your height and weight in pounds (Use google if you only know in stone or kg, e.g type for example 30 stone=?lbs)
> 
> Height:5" 11
> Weight:413
> BMI:57.6
> 
> Underweight=Below 18.5
> Normal Weight(pff)= 18.5-24.9
> Overweight(getting better)= 25-29.9
> Obese (better)=30+
> SSBBW=40+
> 
> Mine=57.6!
> Just try it and see what yours is, don't be shy!



Well I have enjoyed this thread - just seeing a BMI of 50 seems to translate into sexxy for me - do I have a problem?

It is lovely to see Stacie and Heather and Cindy and others well over that boundary!

Now should I admit I'm 6'3'' and spot on 200lb which translates into BMI exactly 25.0.

John W


----------



## stuffedyetthin

15.2  

That's almost sad enough to make one hope he has not grown verticaly.


----------



## TraciJo67

28.1 and rising


----------



## rockhound225

Height= 5'10"
Weight= 277 lbs.
BMI= 39.7


----------



## Gkisses

BMI= 36.6

Weight = 220
Height = 5.5


----------



## Prince Dyscord

5'10 and 360 gives me a BMI of 45.9. 

I feel small compared to some of the other people on here. lol. But I'm still "obese" *rolls eyes* Got love the medicinal world hmmm?


----------



## Prince Dyscord

CrankySpice said:


> I'm so embarassed.
> 
> My BMI is *ONLY* 50.2.
> 
> And that's with lowering my height to 5'11" (I'm 5'11.5", usually expressed as 6 feet).
> 
> *sigh* some day, some way, I'll acheive recognized SSBBW status.



lol. So BMI-wise, what IS considered SSBBW? I think it would be different for everyone. 

Besides, according to the medical world, you are supersized.


----------



## Prince Dyscord

HeatherBBW said:


> You can just call me "Trips" from now on.



lol. Being a wrestling fan, I cannot, in good conscience, call you Trips. Then again, I can program myself to associate "Trips" with "Sexy"


----------



## sweetnnekked

Height - 5'10"

Weight - None 'o' yo' damned business!!

BMI - 69.2

It's actually gone down in the past year or so.


----------



## LuvzSSBBWs

MissStacie said:


> Height: 5'2"
> Weight: 470lbs
> BMI: 86
> 
> 
> And, my HMO that I work for will approve me for bariatric surgery with ONLY a BMI over 30 and no comorbidities.
> 
> I love to tell people my BMI....they always say, that can't be right.....I only laugh...
> 
> MS




They have BMI backwards. It should be "MBI"..."Massive Body Index" :eat2:


----------



## runningman

5'8"
163lbs
BMI 24.8


----------



## Windigo

People call me well rounded, but by the standards here I am skinny..I need to eat more! Lol  
I'm just surrounded by skinny people, and I just love food.

BMI 24,8 right now and I don't know my weight in lbs because I am european. It's 74 kilo's at a height of 1.72


----------



## Suze

This link shows several people with different BMI
Quite interesting.

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602199008819/

(heh, don't think anybody cares but I managed to calculate my bmi wrong...i'm *just* obese.
Thank god!!! I was soooo worried ;P)


----------



## Weejee

Height: 5.6, Weight 220.5, BMI 36 or so.
Opinion: Who gives a flute!


----------



## awiderme

Weight 289lbs/20stone 9lbs
Height 5" 9

My Bmi is......tadaaa! 42.7!
Blimey! I didn't realise how fat i was....


----------



## chublover350

6'2"
246lbs
BMI=31.6


----------



## gangstadawg

33.7 = obese?!
weight: 190
height: 5ft 3in

wtf? glad the BMI is absolute bullshit.


----------



## doctorx

51.2
weight: 388
height: 6ft 1in


----------



## Bigbud1

The world just keeps on getting madder. All of the people in those pics are beautiful. War kills more people than fat related disease. Do they ban the wars?


----------



## Wanderer

Height: 5'10"

Weight: 270 (and working on increasing it)

BMI: 38.7

Here's to pushing 40!:eat1:


----------



## Ample Pie

height: 5'6''
weight: about 430
BMI: 69.4


----------



## Alysander

I am 6"1 and 290 lbs
mine is 38.3


----------



## moniquessbbw

My BMI is now 59.3. It use to be 89.4 wow I was close to being 100% fat.....lol


----------



## BellyGirl

Mine is 45.6 All belly.. hehehe

:doh:


----------



## Raider X

Fatassmelissa said:


> http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/
> 
> Just put in your height and weight in pounds (Use google if you only know in stone or kg, e.g type for example 30 stone=?lbs)
> 
> Height:5" 11
> Weight:413
> BMI:57.6
> 
> Underweight=Below 18.5
> Normal Weight(pff)= 18.5-24.9
> Overweight(getting better)= 25-29.9
> Obese (better)=30+
> SSBBW=40+
> 
> Mine=57.6!
> Just try it and see what yours is, don't be shy!




6'5"/230.... 27.3 *SIGH*


----------



## Eshren

Ht: 6'1",Wt 280, BMI 36.9

One more dinner at Claim Jumper ought to bump it up to an even 37. :eat2:


----------



## t3h_n00b

6'0
175 lbs
23.7 (complete BS. My bodyfat % has been in the single digits for over 6 years now).


----------



## CandySmooch

5"5' + 262 = 43.6 for me!


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3

63.9...hmmm


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Wowwie, it's cool seeing you guys so open and happy about your weight. 
I'm happy I was referred here, just the sorta community I was looking for!

28.2 is my BMI right now.

5'6 at 175lbs.

Almost obese according to that. Which is almost hard to believe for me. 
I'll probably end up pushing it over 30 in the winter. It's my hibernation season, I pretty much never exercise.


----------



## Juice

It says 61.1 :eat2:
I guess I am more than just fat...


----------



## tattooU

Ht: 5'4" Wt: 187 BMI: 30.8

It's official, i'm obese!


----------



## bexy

*height 6ft
weight 336llbs
bmi 33.3

yey im obese!*


----------



## Shosh

Hey,

Mine is 30.5

The cut off for the overweight category is 29.9.
Anything over 30 is obese.
Looks like I am still obese.


----------



## golden_buddha

6'2" 

260 (Only going up)

BMI 33.4


----------



## bobduhh

Height: 6'1"
Weight: 360lbs
BMI: 47.5




Would the equivalent of a SSBBW for a male be a SSBHM?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Earlier in the thread was my highly incorrect guesstimation of my weight, as I hadn't weighed myself going on 5-6 months. So I pretty much just made a blind guess, wasn't very good. 

As of this morning I'm...

5'6 at 212lbs 
 
34.2

Wow. lol


----------



## bigrugbybloke

mine is 51.something so nearest whole number is 52! 21stone lad, 5' odd, three really! would love to be fed food and beer so i could get to a bmi of 60 which is about 24 stone. :bow:


----------



## dicker

my BMI: around 41


----------



## goldendiamondeyes

*BMI=64.7

5'9
438 lbs
*


----------



## asterix

45.3

I need to eat more!


----------



## BigDave

H: 5'11"
W: 265
BMI: 37.0

The site neglects to mention that there are three classes of obesity (I'm in obesity class 2, which is from 35 to 39.99, anything higher than this is obesity class 3, or morbid obesity). In order for me to simply classify as "overweight", I would have to weigh 215 pounds...and that's simply never going to happen (too much muscle mass). BMI itself is also an inaccurate, unscientific method of determining obesity, as it does not take into account bone density and muscle mass. Volumetric displacement is far more accurate but of course you can't do that on a website.  Sorry if this all was already mentioned in this thread; I only read a few entries on the first page.:doh:


----------



## franchescassbbw

Height:5' 4"
Weight:410
BMI:69.7


----------



## franchescassbbw

The calculator on the first page says I'm 70.4 my doctor says I'm 69.7, guess they are all a little different.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

43.6

Right about where my Dr. said I was.....


----------



## bexy

bexylicious said:


> *height 6ft
> weight 336llbs
> bmi 33.3
> 
> yey im obese!*



*
sorry that should be 43.3 lol ooopsie*


----------



## Lear

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 330
BMI: 47.3


----------



## mickey

6'4"
210 lbs
25.3 BMI and glad to be in the overweight crowd
39 in waist

but before Thanksgiving,
192 lbs
23.1 BMI
37 in waist


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I just did mine and I am up to 45.6 BMI


----------



## Shy Aurora

6'0"
245
33.2
A mite chubby


----------



## Neen

Hmm..mine is 39.3 and i'm 5FT1 and weigh like 215...


----------



## AtlantisAK

Fatassmelissa said:


> Underweight=Below 18.5
> Normal Weight(pff)= 18.5-24.9
> Overweight(getting better)= 25-29.9
> Obese (better)=30+
> SSBBW=40+



Eh? What...? 39.5...Thats .5 away from being a SSBBW. That doesnt sound right...Not from the way I've viewed myself. 
I'm 5'8 and weigh 260 pounds. 
Unfortunately the BMI index doesnt take into account the presence and weight of muscle...
I actually have the shape of a Torrid model...which doesnt (in my opinion) fall into the category of SSBBW.
Dunno, maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## AussieGuy

Well the thread has been going on for a while so I thought I might post:

6'2
I talk in kilos....

But BMI of:

21.3

Aparently that's normal.


----------



## Tad

AtlantisAK said:


> Eh? What...? 39.5...Thats .5 away from being a SSBBW. That doesnt sound right...Not from the way I've viewed myself.
> I'm 5'8 and weigh 260 pounds.
> Unfortunately the BMI index doesnt take into account the presence and weight of muscle...
> I actually have the shape of a Torrid model...which doesnt (in my opinion) fall into the category of SSBBW.
> Dunno, maybe I'm wrong...



Most people would not call BMI of 40 to be SSBBW. I'd think it would fall more in the middle of "BBW." Obviously these things vary a lot from person to person, but around average heights, SSBBW would probably be somewhere above BMI 50.


----------



## AtlantisAK

edx said:


> Most people would not call BMI of 40 to be SSBBW. I'd think it would fall more in the middle of "BBW." Obviously these things vary a lot from person to person, but around average heights, SSBBW would probably be somewhere above BMI 50.



Yeah, I think I do agree with your reasoning about the BMI of a SSBBW being 50 or so. I think that Fatassmelissa may have gotten a little happy with her numbers, lol. I guess she may have been making her estimates based on the 'average' height, which I didn't even think about that.


----------



## twixt

5'2"
180

32.9


----------



## soundwavvv

Something to keep in mind. BMI is Body MASS Index. It is not an accurate measure of fat content at all. You need to use water displacement for that. BMI is just gives one a very vague idea.

And BMI does account for all mass, including muscle. It actually doesnt account for body fat alone.


----------



## AtlantisAK

soundwavvv said:


> Something to keep in mind. BMI is Body MASS Index. It is not an accurate measure of fat content at all. You need to use water displacement for that. BMI is just gives one a very vague idea.
> 
> And BMI does account for all mass, including muscle. It actually doesnt account for body fat alone.



So it's basically a useless system created by doctors to make people believe that they aren't normal in the least? I think it's a load of BS and without accuracy, the BMI has no purpose.


----------



## soundwavvv

AtlantisAK said:


> So it's basically a useless system created by doctors to make people believe that they aren't normal in the least? I think it's a load of BS and without accuracy, the BMI has no purpose.


Actually thats pretty much exactly right. It can give an idea of how big one is... but so can simple measurements. Its just a weight to height ratio formula, incredibly superficial. 

For the most part calipers or water displacement methods are the most accurate, but that being said, they too are not that accurate with a large amount of math involved.


----------



## weightgainner

well looks like 52 percent still to small darn it i diffently need some help to become 90 percent:eat2: 

View attachment 627475.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe

86.3

Did I win? Are there prizes?? LOL!


----------



## pudgy

5'4"
151 lbs
25.9

Officially overweight! Sweet!


----------



## Minerva_08

5'9
260 
38.4



hmm... alrighty


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal

35.7
too much...


----------



## pudgy

chubby_austrian_gal said:


> 35.7
> too much...



Too much!? I've seen your cute tummy and I know better! You're lovely just the way you are! :wubu:


----------



## chapelhillmensch

6' 0"

521 lbs
236 Kilos

71.2% BMI


----------



## Jon Blaze

AtlantisAK said:


> So it's basically a useless system created by doctors to make people believe that they aren't normal in the least? I think it's a load of BS and without accuracy, the BMI has no purpose.



Firstly: Not a doctor. A Belgian mathematician.  

Secondly- It's just your weight relative your height, and while that does involve muscle soundwavv, the chart standards are from people on the lower socieconomic end of the poll that had less muscle than we do in the 20th century. If they were to update it a bit (And not lower the standards to make it look like we've gotten heavier twice), then it might have some accuracy with it, but they haven't: They lowered the standards. 

It's ok, but not as a health barometer. There's much more than just the weight part: No bone density or frame, no lifestyle (When activity is quite possibly the strongest indicator of health, just like cardiorespiratory endurance *is* the most important element of fitness), no waist-to-hip ratio, and so forth.

I've been recently hearing about using it for BBW/SSBBWS. I'll never do it (I'm not big on numbers either: It's about appearance  ), but I think it's kinda cute using it like that. Baseless Massive Idiocy.


----------



## Paquito

Height - 5 feet, 5 inches
Weight - 205 pounds
BMI - 34.1

officially obese!

do i get a medal or a pat on the tummy now?


----------



## thug27

6'4 176lbs. = 21.4 BMI


----------



## duraznos

whoa... 45.9


----------



## Van

5'2
180
16-19 percent


----------



## brainman

It could be fun if people posted a pic togeter with their height, weight and BMI. I only know one other place on the internet containing weight-height comparison pics. It's here: http://www.cockeyed.com/photos/bodies/heightweight.shtml
Unfortunately I don't have any current pics to post of myself right now, but if a big collection of BMI-pics could be made, it could show the big differences in how people at with similar BMI's look.

Oh, and for the record I'm 181cm's and 93kg, having BMI=28,4 - Slightly overweight if you ask the doctor and just the right weight if you as my wife


----------



## gravity.plan

at 175 pounds, my bmi is 25.1

which means i'm "overweight", too!

word!


----------



## bbwlibrarian

5'9"
335 lbs
BMI 49.5


----------



## ohiofa

Height - 5'8
Weight - 215
BMI - 32.7

Cool! I'm in the obese club too!


----------



## tummytubby

5.2 ft
291 lbs
52.2 BMI

So I'm a ssbbw:eat2::eat2: I told my hubby yesterday and we had a very nice time after that:wubu:


----------



## Pookie

holy funk.... a great big number... but does it only take into account your weight and not the fact I actually have a pretty high muscle mass as well as a huge amount of fat 

Because I seen images of people who weigh the same as me, and I am not as big because I have always been so active (farm girl growing up) and got a large muscle mass still, especially my legs. Still a ginornous pudge lol... but not sure my BMI is that high.


----------



## mergirl

hmm 29.9 a zero point away from "obesity" apparently! interesting..
its funny cause i always see myself as wee..
mental sillyness in numbers that mean nothing at all really..
x


----------



## Raquelle

5'5 
302lbs
50.2

I feel positively skinny in here!


----------



## CuriousKitten

Mine is 30.9 which is utterly ridiculous and I think this whole calculator must be WAY off. So technically I'm obese? Ha. I don't even think I'm fat! Either I'm in total denial, everyone who tells me I'm not fat is lying, or there is something clearly wrong with the calculator. I am going with the latter.

It doesn't take body shape into consideration. Some people might have teensy tiny bones that are prone to snap at a moment's notice and others might have really dense strong bones which of course weigh more. But that has NOTHING to do with fat. Bones and fat aren't the same thing.

I much prefer the weight charts that have height and body frame. I'm still "overweight" by those charts but at least I come closer!

I posted a pic of myself in the intro in the BHM FFA section and I replied to some other post with links to pictures I have on FF. If I'm obese then no wonder the statistics seem so high world wide! Who made up this ridiculous chart anyhow?

Clearly I am not the only one here who views the problems with this chart. Good thread though. Gets people thinking.


----------



## Raider X

I knew some dude in the Air Force that was 5'11" and weighed 270 and had 1% body fat... This dude was all muscle and THEY said he was overweight! You can't go by what these people say.... I mean, this cookie cutter mentality gets you into trouble whether if it's about someone's weight or wanting to make all your retail stores look the same.




CuriousKitten said:


> Mine is 30.9 which is utterly ridiculous and I think this whole calculator must be WAY off. So technically I'm obese? Ha. I don't even think I'm fat! Either I'm in total denial, everyone who tells me I'm not fat is lying, or there is something clearly wrong with the calculator. I am going with the latter.
> 
> It doesn't take body shape into consideration. Some people might have teensy tiny bones that are prone to snap at a moment's notice and others might have really dense strong bones which of course weigh more. But that has NOTHING to do with fat. Bones and fat aren't the same thing.
> 
> I much prefer the weight charts that have height and body frame. I'm still "overweight" by those charts but at least I come closer!
> 
> I posted a pic of myself in the intro in the BHM FFA section and I replied to some other post with links to pictures I have on FF. If I'm obese then no wonder the statistics seem so high world wide! Who made up this ridiculous chart anyhow?
> 
> Clearly I am not the only one here who views the problems with this chart. Good thread though. Gets people thinking.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Me:
Weight: 408
Height: 5ft7
BMI: 63.9

But, I am losing some weight. Still, I'm totally an SSBBW.


----------



## succubus_dxb

hmm...i'm 39....which means i'm ALMOST an 'SSBBW'..... really don't think I am...what do you guys think? or is this BMI a load of cr*p? 

View attachment n48300855_31943550_6031.jpg


View attachment IMG_0043.JPG


----------



## LisaInNC

Ok the BMI thingy is totally false. It does not calculate muscle or anything else. I wish they would stop using it already.


----------



## Raquelle

Here's a laugh-I made my husband do it after me. I'm 5'5" and 302 or 50.2. He was a college athlete-then about 6'0", and 190 or so. Now, almost 30 years later, he THINKS he's still in shape. 

Of course, when I finally coaxed him onto the scale, we found out he's now about 225, and qualifies as obese! I laughed as I patted his belly, which is considerably bigger and flabbier than he likes to acknowledge, and told him he can soon be SS like me!


----------



## bigbootylover

I wonder if there's anyone around here who has a BMI of 100 or more? :happy:


----------



## benzdiesel

bigbootylover said:


> I wonder if there's anyone around here who has a BMI of 100 or more? :happy:



More than likely, if there was/is, it'd be one of the shortest folks... a particular baseline for a BMI of 100, just for example is 5' 0" at 510 lbs, give or take a few. Since the weight would have to go up with height, that's getting on up towards the "quite a bit of weight to be carrying around" level. 6'0" and roughly 740 lbs would be a foot taller. 

For my answer to this thread, mine's a few decimals shy of 39.0


----------



## supersoup

81.8


supah fat!


----------



## Ash

68.4

......


----------



## thatgirl08

I feel like I posted in here before but I don't care ~ 5'8", 330, 50.2.


----------



## CCC

5'9"
147
21.7

bleh. I'm "normal." How boring.


----------



## Poncedeleon

LisaInNC said:


> Ok the BMI thingy is totally false. It does not calculate muscle or anything else. I wish they would stop using it already.



I think it was originally intended as a statistical tool for larger groups of people. It assumes average muscle and body type, so over a big group of people it kind of evens out and is fairly accurate, but it won't work for everyone at an individual level.

20.9


----------



## Tracy

Height: 5'9, weight:265, BMI 39.1


----------



## Flabulous

H 5'7" W 215 Bmi 34


----------



## imfree

I've put on a little. 453 lbs at 5'8" tall is 68.9 BMI.
Maybe I'll post pic's when my Skinz Mens Riveria 
5X's come in?


----------



## secretsquirrel

5'8" - 290 lbs - 44.1 bmi


----------



## ladle

6'4
253lbs
BMI of 30.8
I am just over the transition line between 'overweight' and 'obese'


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

5 foot 4 in.
348 pounds
BMI 59.7

Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## imfree

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> 5 foot 4 in.
> 348 pounds
> BMI 59.7
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.



WOW, a match!!!, you're ADORABLE, Kara!!!

Hahaha!!!, just playing........I know you're
married, so I'll behave my ChiaHeaded
self. Be blessed and have a great night.


----------



## disturbed3131

5'11" and 149 lbs=20.8 BMI


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

6'3", 150 pounds = BullShit Index (I agree with daddyoh and others) of 18.7. I put on about ten pounds of muscle in the last several months so I used to be in the "underweight" category until now. I need to be slender and agile to avoid the coppers in the future so I have finally come to embrace my slender figure. I still need a teensy bit more muscle though for such practical reasons as evasion.


----------



## Falcon

6-2 and 190 = 24.4


----------



## GainTo260

5'10-1/2", roughly 280 = 39.6-ish.

Does that mean I'm fat?


----------



## Cors

5'5" 
104

17.4 and probably gaining some more over the winter. My ideal woman is twice that. <3


----------



## jubeth

5 feet 2
17 stone or 238 pounds
BMI 43.5:eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Poncedeleon said:


> I think it was originally intended as a statistical tool for larger groups of people. It assumes average muscle and body type, so over a big group of people it kind of evens out and is fairly accurate, but it won't work for everyone at an individual level.
> 
> 20.9



It's not average though: It's still set to those that are very poor, which assumes less muscle tone, and the threshold was lowered in '98 too. It's a severe load of shit.


----------



## Jon Blaze

succubus_dxb said:


> hmm...i'm 39....which means i'm ALMOST an 'SSBBW'..... really don't think I am...what do you guys think? or is this BMI a load of cr*p?



You're just beautiful. Don't worry about numbers: Watch your abilities. Numbers are just a game.


----------



## Shosh

I am 166 cms
80 kilograms
BMI is 29


Who effin cares anyway.

I just want to eat and enjoy myself. I miss food.


----------



## kayrae

5'6"
235 lbs
BMI - 37.9


----------



## RedHotAva

5'9, 219 = 32.3

3 years ago: 5'9, 300 = 44.3


----------



## orin

5'6" ... 190lbs = 30.7


----------



## johnnny2005

6ft 1in 180lbs = BMI 23.7


----------



## the hanging belly

46.3 for me


----------



## Minerva_08

5'8 or '9, 205 - 210 pounds = obese apparently 

C'est La Vie


----------



## The Fez

6'1, 168lbs, 22.2


----------



## skizzles

Happy to report that I am now officially OBESE. 

6'3" 246 lbs = 30.7 BMI


----------



## OnlineFeeder

Feet : 6.3
Weight : 187 lbs

Total : 23.4 .... Normal weight for me.


----------



## Aivo

I'm 23.4 too.

5'6" and 145 pounds.


----------



## Diego

5'11"
155 lbs
=
21.6, normal weight. I still have a fat ass though.


----------



## big_j

just tried it, 6-0, 437 = bmi 59.4


----------



## pepso

25.1, I'm 5'9" and weight 170 pounds, but I have a pretty muscular frame, my shoulders are so wide I can only comfortably wear extra large shirts. I had a doctor tell me I had a healthy weight, but the trend I was in gave me an outlook for being obese in the future. I had to hold back from laughing.


----------



## M_69

height : 5:11

weight : 184

BMI : 25.7


----------



## SocialbFly

Cors said:


> 5'5"
> 104
> 
> 17.4 and probably gaining some more over the winter. My ideal woman is twice that. <3



wow, a 10 ft tall woman, holy cow! (yeah, i am a dork)

6 ft
460 
BMI of no great surprise 62.4


----------



## MK3

5'10" 198

BMI: 28.4

That's actually up from 24.1 at the beginning of the year. I kind of "bounced back" to an old weight.


----------



## letsgetfatter

5'4, 345, 59.2


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

My BMI is 89.4, second only to Heather and Cindy! Is there a third-place trophy?  LOL


----------



## Bonzo

Height: 5 ft 6.5inchs
Weight: 172

BMI: 27.3

not bad considering when I left school in 05 it was 20.5


----------



## sobie18

35.2

5'8"
240 lbs

Just had my annual PT test Tuesday and passed. Yee-haw!


----------



## CurbFan

At 19.2, do I get a third to last place trophy?


----------



## jac1974kra

My BMI: 33 - now (5'9" - 232), then 14,5 (5'9" - 103)
Jerzy 
myspace.com/jerzy130


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CurbFan said:


> At 19.2, do I get a third to last place trophy?


No, you get a cheeseburger.


----------



## superodalisque

5ft6 440lbs , or 168cm 200kg = 71.0 BMI


----------



## furious styles

5'11 - 210 : 29.3

damn it i'm no longer obese :[


----------



## Fascinita

I was strolling around Istanbul, about ten years ago, when I passed a small man laboring at carrying a huge basket. Apropos of nothing and completely out of nowhere, he shook his finger at me and said, "Yes! You are very fat!"

5'3"

270ish (last I checked)

47.8 BMI


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

6 foot even

252 pounds

34.2

(When I was a senior in high school, I was the same height I am today but only 112 pounds after having my speen removed, which resulted in a BMI of 15.2. What a difference 37 years makes.....)


----------



## Fascinita

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> (When I was a senior in high school, I was the same height I am today but only 112 pounds after having my speen removed, which resulted in a BMI of 15.2. What a difference 37 years makes.....)



It does make a difference, yeah. I was 145 in 1990, my lowest "adult" weight. In 18 years, then, I've gained 125ish lbs total. Lost a few along the way. Gained some back.

I used to think I was fat then.  Well, it's what people told me. I believed them.


----------



## tonynyc

*5'10" - 260lbs- BMI : 37.3*


----------



## bigrugbybloke

up to 52.7 today and loving it. 5'4" and 21 stone 10lbs. ok for a short fat bloke?


----------



## TNssbbwQUEEN

Okay, here goes 

Hgt 5'4"
Wgt 425
BMI 72.9


----------



## Rich P

...Well I'm quite stocky anyway, as all my weight falls on my face or belly so the rest is pure muscle (or thereabouts) !! 

Height: 5ft 10
Weight: 15st 10
BMI: 32.7 = obese!

Rich


----------



## JohnWylde

Well Fatassmelissa

I did as ordered.

This morning 195, 6' 3.5'' musn't forget the half inch it can be important!

Exactly 24.0 apparently, which is good since my lovely SSBBW Queen with a gorgeous BMI of around 85, hates me to get too fat and be over 25!

And I am happy to oblige - I never eat more than 20 courses at those eat all you can buffets!

lil john





Fatassmelissa said:


> http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/
> 
> Just put in your height and weight in pounds (Use google if you only know in stone or kg, e.g type for example 30 stone=?lbs)
> 
> Height:5" 11
> Weight:413
> BMI:57.6
> 
> Underweight=Below 18.5
> Normal Weight(pff)= 18.5-24.9
> Overweight(getting better)= 25-29.9
> Obese (better)=30+
> SSBBW=40+
> 
> Mine=57.6!
> Just try it and see what yours is, don't be shy!


----------



## Von_Pudge

Last time I checked....40 and counting.lol


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> Last time I checked....40 and counting.lol




hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## elina86

We in Finland use the metric system. But anyway, mine is:

Height:163 cm
Weight: 106 kg
BMI: 39,9


----------



## infinity57401

I'm at 24.7.


----------



## vampirekitten

Mines at 52.1 and growing :wubu::wubu:


----------



## watts63

6'4 299 = 36.4


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm at 68.7 :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

64.8................


----------



## imfree

Now I don't have to calculate mine.


----------



## bigjayne66

Nearly fell off my chair in shock !!!! 76.5 !!


----------



## fiddypence

19.1 for me. 133lbs at 5'10". I guess I'm the stereotypical absurdly skinny FA. Of course, I have a very slight frame, I would be quite fat if my BMI got up to 25. As soon as I give up running!


----------



## Van

My bmi is 41.1


----------



## Juice

BMI : 74
Super obese


----------



## chaoticfate13

im so happy with mine

height- 5"6

weight- 256

BMI- 41.3

and like so many of you on this thread its only going to go up from here


----------



## FatNick

5'10"

234 lbs.

BMI - 33.6

Obesity Class 1


----------



## Sydney Vicious

5 foot 7.5

326 poundssss

BMI of *drumroll*........ 51.1!! holy heck!


----------



## Scorsese86

29 according to the "test" I took online.


----------



## KingColt

22.7 which probably makes me the skinniest poster here


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Gotcha' beat, 18.2 (_underweight_ haha)


----------



## JonesT

I'm actually not sure but I think mine is around 29 or 30

HT: 6'0
WT: 215
BMI: 29-30


----------



## imfree

TNssbbwQUEEN said:


> Okay, here goes
> 
> Hgt 5'4"
> Wgt 425
> BMI 72.9



Welcome to Dimm's, Neighbor, and similarly-sized, similar-aged, Gal!:bow:

I'm your neighbor, here at Tenn. Loop Ranch, in Leb'nun (Lebanon, for non-Tennesseeans)!


----------



## Mega-M

BMI : 18.94 Kg/m2


----------



## Anjula

Mine is 23


----------



## Mishty

Mine was 54.0, which seems about right, I guess. 








KingColt said:


> 22.7 which probably makes me the skinniest poster here





UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Gotcha' beat, 18.2 (_underweight_ haha)



Nope, The Orange Mage rang in at 17.9


----------



## fluffyandcute

Mine said 50.6......


----------



## GettingHeavierFL

35.7 and counting!


----------



## danbsc29630

Healthy is as healthy does.


----------



## imfree

(SnarkFont)All this talk about BMI, how about ASCAP and SESAC? No one's been talking abou them!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Mine is currently 24, wish it was less.


----------



## darlingdelicious

I don't know exactly, but I'm sure mine is somewhere in the 70s.


----------



## Jah

Mine is 47


----------



## nathant78

42.7

6' 315lbs


----------



## elina86

Mine is currently 40,03.

Wow, I'm actually beyond 40 now! Awesome!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Mine's 39.4

'Severely' and not 'morbidly' obese by 0.6, apparently.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Mishty said:


> Nope, The Orange Mage rang in at 17.9



That was at an old weight...in fact, my highest weight! Right now I stay steady around 121 lbs, so my BMI is currently 16.4!


----------



## Zandoz

79.8 and climbing :blink:


----------



## Celestial_Bombshell

I'm 5'4 700 pounds.... it says my BMI is 120!


----------



## Raider X

Do you guys rhink the BMI is overrated?


----------



## Zandoz

Raider X said:


> Do you guys rhink the BMI is overrated?



As an indication of mass, no....as an indication of anything else, worthless.


----------



## dave_1673

Celestial_Bombshell said:


> I'm 5'4 700 pounds.... it says my BMI is 120!



verry nice Celestian:wubu:


----------



## The Orange Mage

The Orange Mage said:


> That was at an old weight...in fact, my highest weight! Right now I stay steady around 121 lbs, so my BMI is currently 16.4!



15.9 now. Dropped four pounds due to not feeling that good the past few days.


----------



## Cors

The Orange Mage said:


> 15.9 now. Dropped four pounds due to not feeling that good the past few days.



I always found it funny how much the BMI changes with a few pounds when one is already underweight. Hope you feel better soon! 

Mine is 17 today.


----------



## Pear320

5' 2" .. 318 lbs .. 58.2 BMI


----------



## FAFrankie

Height: 6'0''
Weight: 130
BMI: 17.6


----------



## BitsySpider

19.1..yesterday was a perfect 19 but these things change so much in a day it's frustrating. Wish it was a tad lower myself.


----------



## littlefairywren

53.9....I blame my height, or lack of it


----------



## Kamily

5' 4" 265lbs


BMI 45.5


----------



## caveman73

Ht: 69"
Wt: 188 lbs
BMI: 27.8 (overweight.. Ha!)

At my heaviest I was 250 pounds with a BMI of, 36.9 (obese.. whatever).

The BMI says I need to weight under 169 pounds. What a bunch of horseshit! Yeah if I wanna be a twig and not have any fun.


----------



## bbwluvr3000

30.4...yay, finally obese!


----------



## MissAshley

Height: 5'2
Weight: 95 lbs
BMI: 17.4


----------



## Shosh

Shosh said:


> Hey,
> 
> Mine is 30.5
> 
> The cut off for the overweight category is 29.9.
> Anything over 30 is obese.
> Looks like I am still obese.



How times change.

Mine is 51 now


----------



## ciccialover

Shosh said:


> How times change.
> 
> Mine is 51 now


hello shosh! Very nice change in your body, I hope my girlfriend will follow your same path! 

P.S. any images of your change?


----------



## Shosh

ciccialover said:


> hello shosh! Very nice change in your body, I hope my girlfriend will follow your same path!
> 
> P.S. any images of your change?



Thank you very much. I did have a thread documenting my weight gain, but I have decided not to post pics in that thread anymore.


----------



## thefaa21

20.8 I'm sort of a lean guy


----------



## tinkerbell

203/5'7" 31.9


----------



## WomanlyHips

I'm 5'11"- 308lbs-- My BMI is 43...


----------



## BigFA

Now that I have reached 300 lbs. at 5 '11", my scale tells me my body weight is made up of 39% fat with a BMI of 41.2. According to the book that came with my scale, a BMI of 30+ is obese and 35+ super obese. I have heard a BMI of 40+ described as morbidly obese but I hate that term. I enjoy my life as a fat guy and plan on it continuing. Super obese is just fine with me.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

5'6
286 lbs
BMI 47.4


----------



## Paul

blueeyedgirl said:


> 5'6
> 286 lbs
> BMI 47.4




What a difference from a few years ago. Great work Blueeyed.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

5-3ish
249
44.1 BMI


----------



## GettingHeavierFL

As of today: 38.70 and still climbing

That's up from 35.7 in December 2010!


----------



## milfy

5ft 9
274lb
BMI = 39.3


----------



## Adrian

My BMI is (approximately) 28. I am;
6-ft ½-In
215-lbs


----------



## Jodi_DJ

As of today my BMI is 41.4. 

Strangely arbitary measurement, isn't it?


----------



## cl6672

Height: 5'9"
Weight: 178 lbs
BMI: 26.3 (overweight)

So to be 'Normal Weight' I'd have to weigh 168 lbs and I haven't weighed that since my junior year in high school. :doh:


----------



## ChaosElite

Shosh said:


> Mine is 51 now



:bow::smitten:


----------



## Debbie.Dlite

Ups... 63.2


----------



## Weirdo890

Not a clue.


----------



## ChaosElite

Debbie.Dlite said:


> Ups... 63.2



WoWoW :bow::bow::smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

93.6 now.....


----------



## CastingPearls

down to 50............................


----------



## Mr_Longhair

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 93.6 now.....



Very Impressive.....guess your over 550 now!!...thats fantastic
....

just struck me....BMI should be converted to a huggable-rate...

you score High on that scale..


----------



## JohnWylde

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 93.6 now.....



Wow Big beautiful Me

You sound just Heavenly A true Goddess to be worshipped.

It may be just a number but I feel 93.6 makes you quite unique physically and quite adorable 

John W

P.S. I have always enjoyed your pictures you have posted on |Dims


----------



## BigFA

42.4 and climbing at 302 lbs. on a 5' 11' frame.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Mr_Longhair said:


> Very Impressive.....guess your over 550 now!!...thats fantastic
> ....
> 
> just struck me....BMI should be converted to a huggable-rate...
> 
> you score High on that scale..



Nope... I just happen to be really short. Heh.


----------



## Mr_Longhair

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nope... I just happen to be really short. Heh.



Short?? 5ft4 aint that short....


and If you feel short... you have a superb circumference to compensate...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

5'3" on a good day. 5'2" and a half is more like it. lol


----------



## bigjayne66

80,4 for me,x


----------



## HugeBellyUK

My BMI is 65.2 ish. Not exactly sure, as I have no scales - pretty sure I'm up to 380 though.


----------



## Mr_Longhair

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 5'3" on a good day. 5'2" and a half is more like it. lol



oh!! well thats not that short either....
(calculated backwards from your weight last fall to get your height, ...have no idea how to calculate your circumference	 )
seems you lost a few over the holidays...
Beach 2012 in mind??

/ Magnus


----------



## Ilegalpat

Celestial_Bombshell said:


> I'm 5'4 700 pounds.... it says my BMI is 120!


. I do not think it 120. Sorry.

Mine is 31.2


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ilegalpat said:


> . I do not think it 120. Sorry.
> 
> Mine is 31.2


...if you use a BMI calculator, someone who is 5'4" and weighs 700 pounds would indeed have a BMI of 120.


----------



## cl6672

26.5 :doh:


----------



## Vince_93

39.9 ...getting there


----------



## Prince Dyscord

About 47 ish. I feel so small compared to some of you. lol


----------



## ChaosElite

Celestial_Bombshell said:


> I'm 5'4 700 pounds.... it says my BMI is 120!



:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Windigo

31.1 Lol I feel small


----------



## CastingPearls

48.8............................


----------



## Deacone

64.9 for me


----------



## BigWheels

My BMI said "McDonalds"

Is that a good score?:eat1::eat1:

Actually 54.2...LOL


----------



## Jah

45.5 these days


----------



## deanna banana

48 according to the charts.


----------



## zeta

49.6  Dunno if I should be proud or not.... :huh:


----------



## BBW_Curious1

BMI=43.6
Height 5'6" weight 270


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0

Ht: 6'1
Wt: 233
BMI: 30.7
Status: Apparently obese, which is hysterical since I have 14% body fat. hahaha. So basically, if I stopped working out for 6 months and lost 30 or 40lbs of muscle, I would be "healthier", yet still overweight. I guess being built like a beast is unhealthy. Again: hahahaha


----------



## BHMforBBW

Height: 5'11"
Weight: 305 lbs

BMI: 42.5


----------



## BHMforBBW

Debbie.Dlite said:


> Ups... 63.2



But where may we see what you look like now? It appears that your sites no longer work.... 

I would love to admire your succulent sensuality!


----------



## CastingPearls

45.3------------------


----------



## veggieforever

*29.8

Is that too small for this forum? I am proud of my curves (amd I have plenty to spare!) but in comparison to some BBW stunner's on here with their womanly BMI's, I may appear a bit "meh" in comparison! :blush: xXx*


----------



## veggieforever

Celestial_Bombshell said:


> I'm 5'4 700 pounds.... it says my BMI is 120!



*WOWZA!!  lol Is that the highest BMI in the world, do you think??? xXx*


----------



## Tad

Veggie: How could you be too small? This is the weight board, you have a weight....all is good


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

right now mine is 81.5


----------



## veggieforever

Tad said:


> Veggie: How could you be too small? This is the weight board, you have a weight....all is good



Thank you, Tad!  xXx


----------



## bigrugbybloke

depends on the scale but mine was 60 a fews back absolutely chuffed. not bad for a lad and his beer gut at 5'2" 155kg hey?


----------



## Blackhawk2293

37.1

Apparently that puts me in the "Obese Class 2" category... not quite considered as "morbidly obese" just yet. They're all such fucked up terms anyway!


----------



## BigFA

41.2 as of this morning. I hate labels as well particulary the label 'morbidly obese" when you go over 40 BMI. Prefer 'super obese'. Sounds more positive in my mind. Although at 5'11 and 300 lbs., I don't consider myself in the supersize category or morbidly anything. I love to eat and enjoy being big!


----------



## toni

mine is 44.7


----------



## Oldtimer76

Mine is currently 26


----------



## twigster6ft6

i love that people are taking pride in having high BMI calculations... that kind of self-empowerment is wonderful!

as for myself... i've always taken umbrage with the BMI. at 6'6" and 117 lbs... my BMI calculation is 13.5 which pretty much lists me as being "dangerously underweight." but my issue with BMI is that it does NOT take frame size nor body somatype into consideration. i happen to be an extreme ectomorph with an unusually small and narrow frame (27" chest, 23" waist... hips/butt not much bigger). so, my 117 lbs. fill me out better than most would think (although i admit i'm a scrawny fellow). i'm actually a very healthy individual, too, in spite of whatever dire category my BMI number apparently signifies.

but, maybe i should take a clue from those of you celebrate your BMI numbers in defiance! i like the idea of bucking against the system.


----------



## JenFromOC

32...obese. Whatever you say, BMI calculator!


----------



## jcas50

my number is 34


----------



## snow-white

15.78... very underweight, i know...


----------



## jagtd

25.1

Need to loose some weight.


----------



## elina86

Mine is currently 39,5


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Mine is currently 44.3.


----------



## HeyJude5683

42.8, Extremely Obese (or so it says)... Lol, I have oddly polar opposite feelings about this revelation.


----------



## cebe

Hi, interresting to see al that (big) figures. :bow:
Here is another point of view, difference into a couple : mine is 22.9 and my wife is 75 (5'3"-423). Wow, love that 
Anyone else with a really big ratio ?


----------



## bbwfairygirl

cebe said:


> Hi, interresting to see al that (big) figures. :bow:
> Here is another point of view, difference into a couple : mine is 22.9 and my wife is 75 (5'3"-423). Wow, love that
> Anyone else with a really big ratio ?



For the time we were together, we were always very close in numbers. Of course it was lower numbers when we were first met...lol. 

Me now, I am about 44.


----------



## CastingPearls

42.6..........


----------



## one2one

I'm at 36.9.


----------



## agnieszka

I'm at 52. I need to go on diet....


----------



## johnnny2005

My BMI currently is 23


----------



## veggieforever

*27.53 (down from 29.8 in October)*


----------



## lily352

Mine is 45. Hmm


----------



## JASmith

According to the doctor, it's 34.


----------



## JASmith

lily352 said:


> Mine is 45. Hmm


Is that not enough, or too much?


----------



## loopytheone

About 29 apparently... geesh, that's higher than I thought.


----------



## Am Jim

I'm 31.4, my goal is 27.


----------



## Cobra Verde

49.6

And yet I feel almost _svelte _after skimming this thread.


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg

6 feet even.

215 pounds.

BMI 29.2

So I'm overweight, but just a hair beneath the obesity threshold. In fairness though, I have a lot of body fat for a guy my height and weight. I'm basically a skinny dude with a big paunch.


----------



## jacques38200

1,87 m

120 kg

BMI (IMC) = 34,3


----------



## melinda333

Mine's 37.


----------



## vampirekitten

Mine is 65.0 hehe


----------



## CastingPearls

41........................


----------



## Jah

Mine is 45.


----------



## veggieforever

*26.62 (down again!) *


----------



## CorpulenceConnoisseur

5'9 / 134, so about 20.


----------



## ChubbyFairy

168 cm x 53.5 kg


= 18.9

I'm still skinny I know


----------



## BigFA

At 5'11 and 296 lbs. this morning, body fat % was 39.0 and BMI was 41.2.


----------



## veggieforever

*25.08! Almost a healthy upper most body weight now. I am shocked and stunned  but my hard work has and will continue to pay off :bounce: This bbw has been working hard to shift some poundage and is well chuffed!  xXx*


----------



## Jah

^Congratulations! Must have been a lot of hard work!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

58.1 :doh:


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Currently 36.3, which still puts me in the "obese" category!


----------



## aa_ya

CaAggieGirl said:


> 58.1 :doh:



Which makes your height to be over 6 feet (if weight of 440 pounds is taken into count).


----------



## CaAggieGirl

aa_ya said:


> Which makes your height to be over 6 feet (if weight of 440 pounds is taken into count).



Yes, I am 6'1"


----------



## Obesus Magnus

That's a tad low for me...I must needs do something about that! :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## twigster6ft6

CaAggieGirl said:


> Yes, I am 6'1"



hey, a fellow "vertically gifted" individual! i'm 6'6".


----------



## CaAggieGirl

twigster6ft6 said:


> hey, a fellow "vertically gifted" individual! i'm 6'6".



Hi! I love standing by people taller than me. I finally feel like I don't stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## Mr. 23

37.49

Oh so exact. And almost exactly 12 BMIs higher than the first time I posted at Dimensions.


----------



## loopytheone

30.2

According to BMI calculators, I would need to be 136lbs to be of an average weight. Hm. So a little under ten stone then. I think anything less than 150lbs would be too thin for me.

I'm gonna aim for 11 stone, I think, that is when I remember feeling my best. Even though that is still a BMI of 28.2 I think between 10-11 stone is good for me. I look ill at anything less.


----------



## happydude

33.3, I am not there yet


----------



## veggieforever

*24.6 Still have between 14 and 21lbs to go but regardless, this is the first time in my adult life I am a "normal" BMI!! Not on the cusp but actually in the green zone! My hard work has and IS paying off and I am so glad!xXx*


----------



## Markt

veggieforever said:


> *24.6 Still have between 14 and 21lbs to go but regardless, this is the first time in my adult life I am a "normal" BMI!! Not on the cusp but actually in the green zone! My hard work has and IS paying off and I am so glad!xXx*



Lovely to meet another veggie on this board.


----------



## loopytheone

Markt said:


> Lovely to meet another veggie on this board.



*moonwalks past*


----------



## Markt

loopytheone said:


> *moonwalks past*



I'm a huge mj/electro fan as well as an animal lover. You could moonwalk into my heart.  

"Let's dance, let's shout. Shake your body down to the ground."


----------



## GainingGloria

I'm 5'1, 147lbs and my BMI is 27.8! By the time I hit my dream figure I'll have hit 30


----------



## loopytheone

GainingGloria said:


> I'm 5'1, 147lbs and my BMI is 27.8! By the time I hit my dream figure I'll have hit 30



As somebody who is 5'2, 170lbs with a BMI of 31, I find it amusing that you seem to want my body! =p


----------



## Cobra Verde

She's not the only one...


----------



## Scorsese86

24 :happy:


----------



## missyj1978

36.0  Oh well! It says I am obese, I dont feel obese... Who makes these numbers up anyways LOL!!


----------



## Tad

missyj1978 said:


> 36.0  Oh well! It says I am obese, I dont feel obese... Who makes these numbers up anyways LOL!!



BMI itself was come up with long ago....and even then they knew it didn't compare different bodies perfectly, but before electronic calculators they didn't want anything more complicated that a multiplication and a division in calculating a rough comparison. 

Then someone gathered a bunch of data in the US, and declared that the highest 15% of BMI would be considered overweight, and the top 5% as obese (I think those were the percentages, I could remember wrong). Those thresholds were something like 27 and 32. Years later another group decided it would be better to round those down to 25 and 30, immediately declaring many more people overweight and obese (meanwhile, the population has been getting fatter, a bit--but that bit can push a lot more people over the line into one of those categories).

For what it is worth, the studies I've seen that tried to look at various ranges of 'obese' and health effects seem to suggest that BMI alone doesn't seem to have much impact until at least BMI 35, then it gradually seems to matter more....but even then quality of diet and amount of moving around you do will probably have a bigger impact on health.


----------



## njsubhub

29.7, but I don't feel obese. 
Lynn is 36.5 with a wonderful body


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

101.5 More text here


----------



## Macanudo

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 101.5 More text here



is that the biggest here? By the way your shape is amazing.


----------



## Jah

I'm 5'6" 297lbs and has a bmi of 48.


----------



## FatAndProud

77.5  You beat me, Ginny!


----------



## Moyseku

Wow, more than 100, its incredible. never thought someone reach that BMI. wish you dont want to make a diet ( its DIE with a T)


----------



## Moyseku

FatAndProud said:


> 77.5  You beat me, Ginny!



Totally awesome!!! Mine is only 26.42, you are almost three times me!!!! :eat1:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Moyseku said:


> Wow, more than 100, its incredible. never thought someone reach that BMI.


If BMI were any sort of accurate measurement, it shouldn't be possible. Heh.


----------



## bigmac

BMI is a useless measure. When I was a police academy cadet my body fat measurement was 18% (borderline between fit and average). However, at 6'4" and 280 lbs my BMI was an obese 34.1.


Today my BMI is 36.8


----------



## jennam

Mine is 40!:blush:


----------



## Moyseku

yes, its like you broke the laws of phisics or somethink like that and index well done cant be over 100. anyway it make my day to see that number, lol 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> If BMI were any sort of accurate measurement, it shouldn't be possible. Heh.


----------



## BigFA

At 5'11' and 295 lbs. my BMI was 41.0 this morning with a body fat % of 38. I am technically morbidly obese but I hate that term. Super obese sounds better.


----------



## geekgamer01

Looks like I'm 28.8 That's ok, I'm fluffy and I know it _*wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle yea!*_


----------



## Mr_Longhair

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 101.5 More text here




That is sooo fantastic....:bow:


----------



## NerdyByNature

20! .


----------



## HottiMegan

49.1 for me


----------



## Jah

At the moment it's 47.3


----------



## docilej

47yo wm...6' tall...170lbs...BMI- 23.06


----------



## Blackspots

I am a BMI of 28.2, 175 pounds, 5' 6"


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I'm also 5'6" but I'm 251 lbs which makes my BMI 40.5 which apparently launches me into the "morbid obesity" category.


----------



## Obesus Magnus

50.9...up just a snoosh! I might be getting a tad chub-istic! :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

Thirty-Six!


----------



## Pinkbelly

i'm six three and 252lbs, and my bmi appears to be 31.5. Obese, apparently, but am I obese enough?


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

Bmi 51.8


----------



## HugeBellyUK

Managed to get mine up to a rather amazing 63.8, 
but pleased it's slowly going down now to 61.1


----------



## Jah

My bmi is 43.7


----------



## Steve373

I'm 6'1" and about 333 lbs as an estimate



Your BMI is: 43.9

Your body mass index (BMI) of 43.9 indicates that, based on your height and weight, you are obese (BMI of 30 or more). Your BMI indicates that you may be a candidate for Qsymia®. Talk with your healthcare provider to see if Qsymia is right for you.

According to the National Institutes of Health (NIH), there are four pieces of evidence used to assess weight status: body weight, BMI, waist circumference, and the presence of medical conditions. We do understand that there are individual variations. If you have any questions about the results you obtain here, we urge you to consult your healthcare provider.


----------



## ezra1129

45. getting a bigger number as I type,lol.


----------



## lucca23v2

hmm...

5'5...357.4 pounds BMI 59.5... 

I look taller than what I am.. apparently people think I am 5'7 to 5'9.. until they stand next to me.. lol


----------



## jacques38200

BMI 37,2 1,87m 130 kg


----------



## Tad

I'm up to a 34, or a smidge over, which for reasons that aren't worth going into has always been one of my mental markers for the border of 'fat'.


----------



## Flabulous

About 33 at the moment (5'7" 211lbs)


----------



## Lear

I'm up to a 54 at 5'11" and 388


----------



## xxopenmymind

Height: 5'8
Weight: 389 pounds
BMI: 59.1. 

I guess you could say at 25 i'm a little chunky for my age...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

76.4.

More text here


----------



## tinyelrofia

i think i am smallest here 
my height is 4'1 ft
my weight is 48 lbs
i feel nothing behind big lady's


----------



## MsChubbyBunny

I have a lot of issues with the BMI system, which mine is 42.0 because I am 5'3 and weigh 237 pounds, because no where in the system does it account for muscle mass, it just assumes you weigh more because you are fat. Not that I'm not fat, because I am, but me and a 188 pound girl at work wear the same size jeans- the only way that's possible is if I have more muscle mass and carry my weight differently. So I think the BMI system could be improved upon


----------



## Tad

MsChubbyBunny said:


> I have a lot of issues with the BMI system, which mine is 42.0 because I am 5'3 and weigh 237 pounds, because no where in the system does it account for muscle mass, it just assumes you weigh more because you are fat. Not that I'm not fat, because I am, but me and a 188 pound girl at work wear the same size jeans- the only way that's possible is if I have more muscle mass and carry my weight differently. So I think the BMI system could be improved upon



First of all, welcome to Dimensions (or to posting on Dimensions if you were lurking before. Or at least to posting under this user name if you formerly used a different one) 

Second, BMI, yah, it is pretty terrible  but it is better than gauging only by weight. But it is about like going from well treat everything as if it is a square to we now can accept that things may be rectangles! Sure it might be a step forward, but it is still a pretty bad model for reality.

The thing about BMI is that with grade five math you can calculate it by hand, and need only know height and weight. It doesnt _accurately _scale for height and doesnt take any account of build, muscle mass, etc. But it is pretty easy. Anything which is noticeably more accurate is a lot harder to get the data for or to calculate. 

In all honesty a decent doctor  or most any FA  can probably make a better assessment of how fat you are by looking at you, but that doesnt come with numbers and categories and all that stuff. So for all its flaws, the BMI scale sticks around.


----------



## lucca23v2

MsChubbyBunny said:


> I have a lot of issues with the BMI system, which mine is 42.0 because I am 5'3 and weigh 237 pounds, because no where in the system does it account for muscle mass, it just assumes you weigh more because you are fat. Not that I'm not fat, because I am, but me and a 188 pound girl at work wear the same size jeans- the only way that's possible is if I have more muscle mass and carry my weight differently. So I think the BMI system could be improved upon


 
The BMI thing.. eh... it is good only if you use it as a estimating tool and not a definitive one. And yes, you can wear the same size as someone that is 188 lbs, but is she thick? taller? is she athletic? does she carry weight in her hips, thighs, upper body, stomach? all that matters in terms of clothing.


----------



## MsChubbyBunny

Shes thick, same height, not athletic, carries weight in roughly the same way I do


----------



## landshark

MsChubbyBunny said:


> I have a lot of issues with the BMI system, which mine is 42.0 because I am 5'3 and weigh 237 pounds, because no where in the system does it account for muscle mass, it just assumes you weigh more because you are fat. Not that I'm not fat, because I am, but me and a 188 pound girl at work wear the same size jeans- the only way that's possible is if I have more muscle mass and carry my weight differently. So I think the BMI system could be improved upon



I agree completely. BMI ignores bone density and muscle mass. I'm 5'7" and 170, very fit and athletic. I'm big in the chest and shoulders, and have strongly built legs. Nobody would describe me as "overweight" if they took one look at me. But at my height and weight my BMI is 26.6, solidly overweight. It's a laughable metric and why I generally reject the degree to which people state Americas are overweight or obese. 

BFP...now that's a useful metric to help give an idea of one's general health or fitness level.


----------



## Tad

happily_married said:


> BFP...now that's a useful metric to help give an idea of one's general health or fitness level.



BFP? (i.e. what does it stand for?)


----------



## landshark

Tad said:


> BFP? (i.e. what does it stand for?)



Body fat percentage. I can stay at 16-17% pretty easily. I have to work a little harder to be in the 14-15% range.


----------



## Tad

happily_married said:


> Body fat percentage. I can stay at 16-17% pretty easily. I have to work a little harder to be in the 14-15% range.



Not something that most people can get measure accurately (which takes an immersion tank, I think?) although I know there are various formula for using other things (electrical resistance is one method I think, and I think there are skin pinch caliper methods ... ) I think it is a great metric (and I'd love to know how high mine is  ) but seems like a harder number to get? 

Or is there some much simpler method developed by now?


----------



## landshark

^ it is harder. Water immersion was the gold standard for a long time but a new method, a complete body scan, is emerging. Calipers and taping are other methods, but can be hard to measure consistently if not done precisely. And taking is a throw away method. I don't put any stock into that method any more than I put stock into BMI.


----------



## agouderia

happily_married said:


> my BMI is 26.6, solidly overweight. It's a laughable metric and why I generally reject the degree to which people state Americas are overweight or obese.



The classification of the BMI range of 25-30 as 'overweight' is nothing but a tool for fat shaming millions of people and fueling a misguided obesity hysteria to generate billions for the health industry.

There is no consistent evidence whatsoever that there are health risks associated with a person being in this BMI range if you rule out all other life-style and genetic make-up factors (i.e. tendency towards diabetes or high cholesterol in the immediate family history, etc.).

On the contrary, there are a significant number of studies that show people in this weight range have the best survival rates after severe illness or surgery.

Only > BMI 35 - and then mostly in combination with an inactive life-style - can you find scientifically half-way sound surveys that show some correlation between health and weight. And again - this doesn't necessarily apply to everybody. Every body literally is very different, responds differently to any given situation.


----------



## becomingoverweight

My BMI is 26.7.


----------



## balletguy

31.....not too great


----------



## Tubbyduck

42.6 Is mine. I'd like it to be 40. But I'm okay with this.


----------



## bellyman

54.6 BMI this morning going into Christmas 

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## Flabulous

39 at the moment.


----------



## extra_m13

25.2, that is chubby they say


----------



## Jerry Thomas

About 44 point something, but after yesterday's Chinese buffet it may be higher.


----------



## LJ Rock

I'm a modest 32.5. On the low side of "obese" but obese nonetheless.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

44, folks! Proud of the "work" I've done! I don't know why, I get a bang out of BMI.


----------

